# Thomas E. Peck on Popery, Puseyism, and Paradox Theology



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 6, 2019)

... It is not strange that Rome and Oxford should proclaim this open war upon reason, for reason is at open war with them. Holding and teaching doctrines which no man can ever receive until he is prepared to trample upon every source and principle of evidence, until he is actually involved in the curse of idiocy or madness, it is natural for them to slander the image of the Father of lights in the intellectual constitution of man. ...

For more, see Thomas E. Peck on Popery, Puseyism, and Paradox Theology.


----------

